# Indie Players in Twin Cities



## jjames5700 (Jun 5, 2007)

I am in my late 20s and have one other gamer interested in playing various indie games within the Twin Cities metro area. 

Specifically, we're looking at Dogs in the Vineyard, Burning Wheel, Sorcerer, (potentially) Primetime Adventures and Polaris. We're also willing to experiment with virtually any other game you might bring. Hit me with an email if you're interested. 

Josh


----------



## mcrow (Jun 22, 2007)

Email Sent!


----------

